# Katkoota's 3rd Pup



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok, the idea of adding a 3rd pup with Snowy & Crystal isn't gonna happen very soon...not until I be in the place where I hope I will be. What I am trying to do at the moment is learn about few different breeds. 

Don't get me wrong, I LOOOOVE the maltese breed :wub: one of my favorite in the small breeds. But, being a dog lover to all different breeds, i would also LOVE to be owned by other breeds in my life time. As long as i am in this world, besides the humans around me, a 4 legged furry friend makes my world even brighter :wub: 

As for the 3rd fluff that I would love to be owned by, I narrowed the breed list into few ---> wasn't so easy :smpullhair: .. considering everything else at the point of time when I will be ready to add my 3rd fluff to my 2, I will be better with a small breed. 

I am currently learning a little from the 5 different breeds that I have. I wonder if you have/had experience with some of them; what would your input be? I am certain that each dog is unique in its own personality. In other words, if this dog was a yapper/independent/active/calm...etc , it doesn't mean that every single dog from the same breed is 100% the same. 

I find this time is great at making my mind into ONE breed out of the 5 I have in my list so that I can spend the time I have to learn about it and only it rather than all five; learn about its care/the different reputable breeders/get in contact with some of them and other owners who are experienced with the breed (I already started with that a little :blush. 

For my third fluff, I would love it to be a very active type of pooch who can get into activites and stuff like that. I am an active type of person, so I find that personality the best fit for me. Again, I know that I can't generalize and base these characteristics on all dogs of the same breed. Hey, Snowy falls into the athletic category, being so active, high driven, intense, alert, prefers to be out there doing something instead of being on my lap..etc I wonder if I can find a maltese who is similar to that - not sure if there are many who are like him. But again, what do I know about every single maltese in this planet. That is why I also have the maltese in my list. Yup, to ask reputable maltese breeders for that type of personality. I'll just have to see which dog of which 2 breeds (maltese vs. the breed that I will decide on from the 5 other-than-a-maltese breed) will be available at that time 

In my list, there is:
1. Papillon 
2. Havanese
3. Shih tzu
4. Yorkshire terriers (I had an experience fostering one - loved his personality) 
5. Chihuahua (long haired )

oh my, i don't why is it hard to settle my mind into only one breed out of the above to focus on learning about only it!!!!

I thought of starting a poll (I hope it will work) to see what are your thoughts of which breed to add out of my list if I decided to go for "other-than-a-maltese" as my third fluff. 

Please tick on one that you think will best fit being with my two maltese better, in your opinion. 

If you have/had an experience with one, I also would LOVE to read it. I hope you don't mind sharing 

oh and last but not least, for people with 3 or more fluffs, can you share the pros and cons for having 3 (or more). 

Personally, Three is the limit that I put for myself - i wont be able to handle and care for more than 3 .. But everyone is different; I ADMIRE the ones who can :aktion033:

Thanks!

Kat

ps. I couldn't help it but add the last option in the poll :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I LOVE papillons!
3 of Milo's best friends are papillons and they are great 

Shih Tzu's are fab too!

I don't have any experience with yorkies or havanese.

Not a big fan of chi's - think its their size.

My vote goes to papillon


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know much about Havanese or Paps, but I have had Tzus, Yorks and Malts. Yorks have the most energy of those and love to play, so my opinion is Yorkie! I love them!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

amby said:


> I LOVE papillons!
> 3 of Milo's best friends are papillons and they are great
> 
> Shih Tzu's are fab too!
> ...


Thanks for your input Orla ^_^

I have the Pap in the top list  I haven't met one in person, but met few through the internet, got to know about their personalities (in videos, pictures and stories) and learned about the *general* breed standard. I guess that the chances to find the highly active pups in this breed is higher - that is why I have it in my top list of "other-than-a-maltese" breed. How are the personalities of the ones you know?

Shih tzus ...awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh LOVE there faces:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I don't know much about Havanese or Paps, but I have had Tzus, Yorks and Malts. Yorks have the most energy of those and love to play, so my opinion is Yorkie! I love them!


Thanks, Brit ... Picasso, the yorkie I fostered was similar to what you described. I wish I can experience meeting a pap so that I can see how it is like (other than in pictures and videos that I see)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Thanks for your input Orla ^_^
> 
> I have the Pap in the top list  I haven't met one in person, but met few through the internet, got to know about their personalities (in videos, pictures and stories) and learned about the *general* breed standard. I guess that the chances to find the highly active pups in this breed is higher - that is why I have it in my top list of "other-than-a-maltese" breed. How are the personalities of the ones you know?
> 
> Shih tzus ...awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh LOVE there faces:wub:


the 3 I know are so sweet!

Theres a 3 year old male - he is so cute. He LOVES toys and is very active.

An 18 month old female who is Milo's best doggie friend - they grew up together - she was the first dog he played with that wasn't a pup in his litter or another maltese at his breeders house. They are mad around each other though - when they see each other they will do everything to get to each other!
Heres a vid of them when they were puppies:





the 3rd is a 12 month old female - full sister to the male. just a different litter.
She is very nice! she is so calm and will sleep anywhere - but she does have a lot of energy. Milo loves her too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat I am a grandma to a yorkie, Divit is a wildman:w00t: gosh he never stays still:chili::w00t: he enjoys life to the fullest:wub:, I could see Snowy and Crystal playing with a yorkie

I am also a grandma to a Shih Tzu, Star loves to play but is more mellow then Divit, she has a wonderful personality and easy going:wub:

I think you need a Matilda:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't imagine another breed as wonderful as the Maltese. They have it all!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, so my first choice is that you get another Maltese, of course if you can find a reputable breeder that has a temperament to suit your needs. Maybe look for a more agility-suited Maltese?

BUT...I voted for Shih Tzu. They are a bit more "sturdy" than the Maltese, and because of that they are great for a more active household like yours. They have a great personality (my husband and I know a woman with 5 Tzus and they are awesome!).

I say don't get a Yorkie because they are soooo likely to have a liver shunt...36 times more likely than any other breed COMBINED. I wanted a Yorkie before we got Preston, but I was scared off by that statistic because my 1st Maltese died from a liver shunt before age 2.

Papillons are good dogs, I honestly think their breed does tend to be a bit more vocal than others but not anything that can't be trained. Their legs are so spindly and dainty I'm not sure they would be a great "active" dog. lol

And, finally, Havanese are probably great dogs also...maybe similar to a Maltese just larger?? I do not know much about them so I can't comment on them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, I chose a Long Coat Chihuahua. My friend has two of them now and a malt and two yorkies. The long coat chi's come in so many different colorings and sizes!! I love the variety they come in, although I'm not sure I'm ready for their energy level.....:w00t: The long coats make them so much cuter than the short coats in my personal opinion. :blush: They are so funny and so cute!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am also thinking of another dog. Malt, yorkie or tzu (but only if small and cute and chocolate, like little Josie) I think these breeds can be very similar in temperament. Talking with breeders would be very important to get a really outgoing, energetic little one. There is a local breeder of yorkies here, her pups are quite mellow, live in the doggy shop and are really sociable, but I have seen other much more hyperactive yorkies too. LOL you need a Lola too. She is really active. I have never walked her long enough for her to trail behind or be tired. It is fun looking and dreaming though isn't it?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I picked the third baby to be a Maltese. The best pro of all Kat, is, there's more to love!! To me, there's not a big difference from 2 to 3. Good luck with all your research.
xoxoxoxoxooo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat, Would you ever consider a small poodle ? I have a busy little malt like Snowy but also have 2 little poodles. They weigh 7 lbs each, are very smart, very energetic but definitely not hyper. They love to play and run, love being outdoors, love riding in the car and are easy to train. They are cut in puppy cuts with a little ruff around the nose. They have the little baby doll face and are very cute. They are considered tiny toys. They are both males and Maisie is a female. One in particular is very best friends with Maisie :chili:. Anyway it is just a thought.:blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, Would you ever consider a small poodle ? I have a busy little malt like Snowy but also have 2 little poodles. They weigh 7 lbs each, are very smart, very energetic but definitely not hyper. They love to play and run, love being outdoors, love riding in the car and are easy to train. They are cut in puppy cuts with a little ruff around the nose. They have the little baby doll face and are very cute. They are considered tiny toys. They are both males and Maisie is a female. One in particular is very best friends with Maisie :chili:. Anyway it is just a thought.:blush:


I agree with the poodle too. Don't know if you have considered it. I grew up with one. Highly intelligent and very active little dog. Fantastic for your training Kat.

Ooops sorry i had forgotten about melon :blush:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I would recommend a Havanese. I met one once, a few months ago. He was the sweetest dog. :wub: He had the most peaceful temperament. They are larger than Maltese, but not much. I know you've already had a poodle, your sweet Melon. I also like Tzus. They're pretty nice too. For me, Yorkies and Chis have too much energy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, Would you ever consider a small poodle ? I have a busy little malt like Snowy but also have 2 little poodles. They weigh 7 lbs each, are very smart, very energetic but definitely not hyper. They love to play and run, love being outdoors, love riding in the car and are easy to train. They are cut in puppy cuts with a little ruff around the nose. They have the little baby doll face and are very cute. They are considered tiny toys. They are both males and Maisie is a female. One in particular is very best friends with Maisie :chili:. Anyway it is just a thought.:blush:


 
Kat had a precious poodle named Melon,:smootch::heart: she will certainly share with you about the love they shared, you can see a picture of Melon in Kats album


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe a cocker? Our Amber loves to swim.... ok,so I'm a little partial since I have a cocker and 4 Malts..My cousin has a shitzu and my neighbours did too,such sweeties... Most chi's I've seen are too nippy and scared but I did find one in a shelter that was an absolute lovebug and really friendly... Paps,never met one,though they were on my list but I chose a Malt.
Yorkies,it's so varied, some are snippy and scared and some are total love bugs,and really outgoing ,I'm sure it depends on the socialization.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I voted for the Havanese because I think they are soooo cute :wub: I've met some at the dog park and they just remind me of teddy bears. I think their faces resemble the Maltese faces a lot, but with more color! haha but of course, another Maltese would be so cute too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been around a lot of Yorkies, Shih-tzus & Chihuahuas, but I've never met a Papillon. I have met one Havanese & was very impressed. Maltese will always be my first choice, but I'd love to have a Havanese. Yorkies are a bit too energetic for me, & they're just as delicate as a Maltese. The little Havanese I met has a personality more like Snowy & Boo. He was a real charactor, 10 lbs of lovable personality plus.Yet not bouncing off the walls or prone to nervous energy.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I think another Maltese or a Shih Tzu. 

Regarding Shih Tzu: 
They can be stubborn and difficult to potty train. They are generally a healthy breed, but, can have digestive/allergy issues. Shih Tzu are little vacuums. They will eat any and everything off the floor or ground. I chose a Shih Tzu due to their sweet and happy-go-lucky temperament. I also like their smooshy (flat) faces. Many Tzu are very active, but, not hyper and get along well with other breeds. Honestly, I have never met a mean or aggressive Shih Tzu. Josey is not a barker. Josey LOVES to have her photo taken, so, that would work out well for you, Snowy, and Crystal. She also doesn't have any fears of loud noises or noisy/chaotic environments. Josey is the perfect match to my Maltese, Cody and Bichon/Maltese mix, Mandy. 

We had some friends over for a barbeque yesterday. So, I wanted to take a few pics of them. Josey is such a ham when the camera comes out. She says, "pweeze, mommy, I want to say hi to kat!"


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, I am so excited for you and your 3rd baby to be. I did vote for Shih tzu, as I can tell you want to have the loving experience with another breed. Malts have all of our hearts, but there is always room for another type of fur baby 

I loved each breed you mentioned, oh my, I just love the Yorkies, oh I love them all. But of the ones you mentioned, I have only really come to know two shih tzu's, who were the most loving people oriented babies and just so darn good.

It really will depend on you having a real good conversation with the breeder of the breed you choose, as in all breeds, personalites are different.

Have you considered the Bichon? Oh I have met some, and they are just like they are described in the below link. Active, loving and non yappers (the ones I met)

I wish you all the best!!!!

Here's the link to the Bichon

Bichon Frise Information and Pictures, Bichon Frises, Bichons


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Okay, so my first choice is that you get another Maltese, of course if you can find a reputable breeder that has a temperament to suit your needs. Maybe look for a more agility-suited Maltese?
> 
> BUT...I voted for Shih Tzu. They are a bit more "sturdy" than the Maltese, and because of that they are great for a more active household like yours. They have a great personality (my husband and I know a woman with 5 Tzus and they are awesome!).
> 
> ...


Papillons are actually one of the top agility dogs - I believe the top toy for agility (or maybe 2nd to poodle).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, for what you are describing, I would get a Pap. I know several that are really adorable, active, smart, and playful. Both Tzu's and Havanese seem like more bigger lap dogs. Yorkies are energetic, but I know so many unhealthy ones, and some seem more "hyper" than active. I think Paps are really pretty-- they are extroverted, yet seem attentive to their owner in a non-jealous way which I think is great!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to say if I were to get another dog I would be really tempted to get a Pomeranian. Poms can be so drop-dead gorgeous. I love them.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

princessre said:


> Oh, I forgot to say if I were to get another dog I would be really tempted to get a Pomeranian. Poms can be so drop-dead gorgeous. I love them.


I think so too! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I voted for havanese. I hear they are the sweetest and so playful. The ones I've met were very mellow but I think that's because their owners were like that as well.I considered a havanese when I first started looking for a pup, but wanted something smaller at the time. Good luck with your search and I can't wait until it's time


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Of course our hearts belong to Malts, but if you're considering another breed, I've always liked the looks of Papillons. Their ears are fabulous. Enjoy your journey to your next pup.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How about one of each? That way you won't have to choose, and Snowy and Crystal will always have someone to play with. :chili: Shih tzu's are cute little dogs, but I'm still partial to the beauty, and temperment of the Maltese.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I vote for another Malt:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> Oh, I forgot to say if I were to get another dog I would be really tempted to get a Pomeranian. Poms can be so drop-dead gorgeous. I love them.


I really like the Pom too, there are a lot here where I live. I just saw a teeny teeny one recently. The owner popped in in my arms and she licked me enthusiastically to death. What a cutie. I would never get one though due to allergies and the shedding.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you to each and everyone of you for your input :sLo_grouphug3: I really, really appreciate it; read through each carefully and noted some into my lil puppy-notes; did a lil more search. 

I see myself drawn to a few of these breeds more than others (the 5 that are mentioned in my list) based on the little research that I've done so far and other people's experiences and some of the posts here. 

I think what I will need to do to finalize my decision is go to one of these dog shows, see the fluffs and try to get a chance to speak to breeders of the 5 different breeds. Villemo (mommy to Steini and Fairy) told me about an annual dog show that takes place in Germany. I couldn't make it to that show. I actually didn't have the intention of getting a 3rd fluff at that time (still was waiting for few things before the right time came), but thought of going anyway to meet up with Maggie and Becky and the malts. Now I can double my purpose of being there: speaking to the reputable breeders and meeting the pups in person. I find Germany to be the closest and most convenient place for me to get a fluff from (keeping in mind the 5:30 hours return flight from Germany to where I am; plus the safe and friendly rules for pets traveling - I do have an experience with them in Germany and their great help with my malts, so it makes me feel more comfortable about dealing with them in relation to helping me with the requirements of pets-travel ). 



amby said:


> the 3 I know are so sweet!
> 
> Theres a 3 year old male - he is so cute. He LOVES toys and is very active.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Orla, totally LOVED the vid :wub: and thanx for describing the Paps' personalities. I guess that your friend is head over heels in love with the breed as well, just like Milo is to them:wub: so very sweet to see how well he interacts with the pap wanting to kiss it and seems like he also was asking it to get down in order to play:chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat I am a grandma to a yorkie, Divit is a wildman:w00t: gosh he never stays still:chili::w00t: he enjoys life to the fullest:wub:, I could see Snowy and Crystal playing with a yorkie
> 
> I am also a grandma to a Shih Tzu, Star loves to play but is more mellow then Divit, she has a wonderful personality and easy going:wub:
> 
> I think you need a Matilda:HistericalSmiley:


You know, Paula, Picasso the yorkie confirmed that he fitted well with Snowy & Crystal and our active life style, so I can't help it but 500% agree to your statement about S&C play with a yorkie. They were totally fine living with Picasso. He blended into the group so quick (he was very much accepted by the two)

awwwh Matilda:wub:
....too bad that I can't reach her; good news for you though, you don't have to go through chasing me:HistericalSmiley: to get her back in your arms again:wub:. 



LJSquishy said:


> Okay, so my first choice is that you get another Maltese, of course if you can find a reputable breeder that has a temperament to suit your needs. *Maybe look for a more agility-suited Maltese?*
> 
> BUT...I voted for Shih Tzu. They are a bit more "sturdy" than the Maltese, and because of that they are great for a more active household like yours. They have a great personality (my husband and I know a woman with 5 Tzus and they are awesome!).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the ^

I plan to be in touch with maltese breeders and the second breed that I will decide on (from the 5 listed in the poll options). That is exactly what I will ask the maltese breeder for ..ask for a temperament of a performance dog (these dogs have the characteristics that I am sure will be the best fit for my 3rd fluff) and see if the breeder will have one available. Otherwise, according to my little research and other people's experiences so far, there are higher chances to find this temperament in a Yorkie and Papillon (yes, I've seen many in agility. Those spindly and dainty legs make them go zooming like spitfire :w00t::wub: ). It makes me worry about the liver shunt that is high in the yorkie breed though  

Regarding the havanese, I joined a group who own them; I am learning about them, read their fluffs' stories in order to get a feel about the general personality of the breed. I might be wrong, but from my observation so far, the only differences that I notice from the maltese breed and the havanese based on the very little time I spent with these knowledgeable and experienced Havanese people so far is:
1. color variety ... oh! my pick to any breed who has color variety is chocolate (or red) and I blame this ALL ON our chocolate maltese, JOSEY!!!!!! 
2. They are more sturdy. But living with my two maltese taught me that the maltese can very much be as active - I am especially speaking about Snowy here since he is more into being active if you compare him to Crystal who, nevertheless, adapted so well with that .. her addiction to Snowy turned her a little similar to him when it comes to being a fetch player and swimmer:HistericalSmiley: ...I am very much sure that if not because of Snowy, she wouldn't be into these games. She learned a lot from Snowy:wub::wub::wub: ..but then maybe going with a more "sturdy" dog can higher the chances of it (dog) being the same to my 2 active malts or even make it capable of doing more activities? not really sure. 
of course, let me not forget to mention the size difference and few other features such as coat type.
Another thing that I learned recently is "temperament testing" that some reputable havanese breeders do. I haven't read about it in SM, but I wonder if some maltese breeders do that testing???? (Maybe this was mentioned here before but I missed it)  again no idea about that yet.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Kat, I chose a Long Coat Chihuahua. My friend has two of them now and a malt and two yorkies. The long coat chi's come in so many different colorings and sizes!! I love the variety they come in, although I'm not sure I'm ready for their energy level.....:w00t: The long coats make them so much cuter than the short coats in my personal opinion. :blush: They are so funny and so cute!!!


I sure love the energy level of a fluff ^_^ awwh and just like you, I am more into the long haired chi :wub:



silverhaven said:


> I am also thinking of another dog. Malt, yorkie or tzu (but only if small and cute and chocolate, like little Josie) I think these breeds can be very similar in temperament. Talking with breeders would be very important to get a really outgoing, energetic little one. There is a local breeder of yorkies here, her pups are quite mellow, live in the doggy shop and are really sociable, but I have seen other much more hyperactive yorkies too. LOL you need a Lola too. She is really active. I have never walked her long enough for her to trail behind or be tired. It is fun looking and dreaming though isn't it?


oh that Josey :wub::wub::wub: I am also into the chocolate if I had the option of picking a color --- 
and that Lola sounds like a bundle of energy :wub: 
oh it so fun to dream: in my dream world, I see 

1. myself being able to grab and hug all these fluffs :tender: who I go melting when seeing them in pictures and videos while reading about their stories.. yet be unable to do so because they live way to far away from me!!!!! ---- I always make sure that I don't squeeze my PC screen!!!! Distance torture is very annoying! If only we could travel through PC screens.
2. being owned by many many many breeds. In reality, it isn't possible; I need at least 4 whole life times maybe (not just one). 

Because of the reality, I should just be thankful to own very few as long as the time and circumstances allow it  ... just can't wait to add the 3rd to S&C:wub::wub:



Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, Would you ever consider a small poodle ? I have a busy little malt like Snowy but also have 2 little poodles. They weigh 7 lbs each, are very smart, very energetic but definitely not hyper. They love to play and run, love being outdoors, love riding in the car and are easy to train. They are cut in puppy cuts with a little ruff around the nose. They have the little baby doll face and are very cute. They are considered tiny toys. They are both males and Maisie is a female. One in particular is very best friends with Maisie :chili:. Anyway it is just a thought.:blush:





silverhaven said:


> I agree with the poodle too. Don't know if you have considered it. I grew up with one. Highly intelligent and very active little dog. Fantastic for your training Kat.
> 
> Ooops sorry i had forgotten about melon :blush:





Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat had a precious poodle named Melon,:smootch::heart: she will certainly share with you about the love they shared, you can see a picture of Melon in Kats album


awwh I sure did have a poodle, an apricot miniature poodle :wub: an amazing dog! a very smart one. My heart dog :heart: my buddy and teacher who taught me everything I needed to learn to make me realize what a wonderful creature a dog is which made me fall in love with all dogs:wub: She was very special; I remember that I was telling her all my little secrets :blush: ... i swear, she had a special look with those eyes of hers as i spoke to her that says: "I am listening and I do understand every single word you say; I can be your comfort and I love you". She never took her eyes off my face or went happily bouncing until I smiled !!! It used to amaze me and i used to love that warmth look of hers awwwh how many times did i need my Melon next to me and found her right there to listen to my talks (I was more of a person who kept what upsets me in and was good at not showing my sadness to anyone else, except for my Melon -- I remember that it was easier for Melon to know about them than very close people ... boy did that change though/ I am the opposite now). I don't think I will have that unique/special bond with any other dog, not even with another poodle. My Melon was the most special one. Maybe after many years, i will have a poodle again (and for that, I am sure I will go for a chocolate or red one .. puppy cut with a little ruff around the nose is what i prefer on them :wub: )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I'm sure it depends on the socialization.


and I agree with you..in fact, I see that as a fact to alllllll breeds ^_^



momtoboo said:


> The little Havanese I met has *a personality more like Snowy & Boo*.


You know Sue, there are few malts who come into my mind when thinking about that personality. I am just not very sure if it was only the minority 

By the way, we also have Steini (Villemo's boy in Germany). I actually met him in person and could tell that he so reminded me of Snowy. They also shared something in common: the love to Crystal :HistericalSmiley: 







suzimalteselover said:


> Regarding Shih Tzu:
> They can be stubborn and difficult to potty train. They are generally a healthy breed, but, can have digestive/allergy issues. Shih Tzu are little vacuums. They will eat any and everything off the floor or ground. I chose a Shih Tzu due to their sweet and happy-go-lucky temperament. I also like their smooshy (flat) faces. Many Tzu are very active, but, not hyper and get along well with other breeds. Honestly, I have never met a mean or aggressive Shih Tzu. Josey is not a barker. Josey LOVES to have her photo taken, so, that would work out well for you, Snowy, and Crystal. She also doesn't have any fears of loud noises or noisy/chaotic environments. Josey is the perfect match to my Maltese, Cody and Bichon/Maltese mix, Mandy.
> 
> We had some friends over for a barbeque yesterday. So, I wanted to take a few pics of them. Josey is such a ham when the camera comes out. She says, "pweeze, mommy, I want to say hi to kat!"


OK!!!! I think that Suzi knows my weakness point VERY WELL!!!!!!!!!!! I tell you Suzi, for a Tzu, I know exactly where to look for!!!! 
I LOVE their smooshy FACES and eyes! That Josey shows it PERFECTLY:wub: One day, just one day, I will be able to squeeze that girl who is good at giving me melting-breakdown!!!!!! and shower that ADOOOORABLE face with kisses :wub:



allheart said:


> Malts have all of our hearts, but there is always room for another type of fur baby
> Have you considered the Bichon? Oh I have met some, and they are just like they are described in the below link. Active, loving and non yappers (the ones I met)


thank you so much for the link. I did consider the bichon: great and adorable breed -which breed isn't in my own dictionary?? lol I doubt if I have one who I don't love! Dogs in general are AMAZING! but then after removed it in my current list for the 3rd fluff. 



amby said:


> Papillons are actually one of the top agility dogs - I believe the top toy for agility (or maybe 2nd to poodle).


that is exactly what I learned about them too, Orla. They say that the pap LOVES to have *mental* exercises too; that is why some call them (according to what I read): the border collie of the toy breed.



princessre said:


> Kat, for what you are describing, I would get a Pap. I know several that are really adorable, active, smart, and playful. *Both Tzu's and Havanese seem like more bigger lap dogs*. Yorkies are energetic, but I know so many unhealthy ones, and some seem more "hyper" than active. I think Paps are really pretty-- they are extroverted, yet seem attentive to their owner in a non-jealous way which I think is great!


Sophie, that is also the impression that I am getting although I read someone (in the Havanese group) mention that the breed was bred for herding...yet again, I find it not too different than a maltese (at least when I look at my two:wub::wub: ) Snowy has the habit of *herding* Romeo, my brother's cat, when he attempt to escape the garden.
I worry about the liver shunt that is very common in a yorkie (don't wanna go through a heart break of seeing one hurt and then chances of losing it very early)
If only i can meet a pap in person, it will make a huge difference. Hopefully, I will be there, meeting a reputable Pap breeder in person very soon.



Starsmom said:


> How about one of each? That way you won't have to choose, and Snowy and Crystal will always have someone to play with. :chili:


haha Marsha, that will be in the dream world that I just wrote to Maureen about :chili: having one of each at the same time sounds even a ROCKING dream :chili: 



LitGal said:


> Enjoy your journey to your next pup.





Johita said:


> Good luck with your search and I can't wait until it's time


too excited just picturing the journey of having a 3rd to my current crazy gang.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

I am a little late but I voted for the tzus .. not only because of Minnie ..

Minnie's cousin, Ace, is full shihtzu..and he is SO quirky. He is active and very sturdy. He loves to play but also loves to cuddle. Ace also tells you when he wants new water by making this weird kind of sound lol. He is SUCH a mommy's boy .. and is a wittle baby at heart even though he's already 2 

as for Minnie, half shihtzu, she loves playing, walking, fetch, cuddling...but unlike Max who will sit and watch tv with me .. Minnie roams around and gets into trouble

Ace and Minnie are both vacuums.. Minnie's always sniffing the floor looking for something to consume .... and Ace has had his share of the bad habit


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, Kat- I think you know where I stand!! I cannot say enough good things about the Havanese breed. they are the sweetest, most adorable, easy going dogs.:wub::wub:
They are also fun, playful, generally quiet, and sturdy. Many like agility, and all well bred Havs are outgoing and did I mention SWEET!!:wub::wub:
They come in any and all color combinations and just when you think you know what color they are going to be-their color changes!! 

Of course- I am a little biased.B)

The size varies greatly- Cocotini is only 8 lbs, but I've known Havanese up to 16 pounds. They are affectionate, but not generally what I'd call a lap dog-but definitely a velcro dog. There is a breeder in Germany that has some beautiful red colors. I was at the Havanese Nationals in San Mateo last month and One of the breeders had imported one of the beautiful reds from her-she was a gorgeous apricot color. And, of course, I'm quite partial to the chocolates. How can you resist this little face??????



The first picture is obviously my sweet little Cocotini!!
The second picture is my Mom's little Havanese puppy Brandy when she was 12 weeks old (she's 16 weeks old now)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Kat if you are ever out my way, do get in touch  then you and the fluffs really could play with Lola in person :tender: :tender:

I too grew up with a Poodle, well poodle mix anyway. She was black and my confident and best friend from when I was 5 until 17. Her name was Wendy. She will always hold a really special place in my heart. I left home shortly after she died, and every time for a very long time I still expected to see her little face running to greet me. Whenever I was away from home for any reason, she would walk to the end of the path and sit there until my return. Even when I was away for a few weeks, she sat there every day waiting for me. It is interesting to me to find that Lola has some of her traits. In particular her love of mints. If I have anything minty, like dental floss or mint tea, she goes nuts trying to get it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ace sounds and looks SO ADORABLE:wub: I am crazy in love with the Tzu's face.. these big eyes melt my hear :wub:



silverhaven said:


> Kat if you are ever out my way, do get in touch  then you and the fluffs really could play with Lola in person :tender: :tender:
> 
> I too grew up with a Poodle, well poodle mix anyway. She was black and my confident and best friend from when I was 5 until 17. Her name was Wendy. She will always hold a really special place in my heart. I left home shortly after she died, and every time for a very long time I still expected to see her little face running to greet me. Whenever I was away from home for any reason, she would walk to the end of the path and sit there until my return. Even when I was away for a few weeks, she sat there every day waiting for me. It is interesting to me to find that Lola has some of her traits. In particular her love of mints. If I have anything minty, like dental floss or mint tea, she goes nuts trying to get it.


Maureen, I wont miss the chance of playing with Lola if I was near by.. awwh thanks for the cute offer - sending that bundle of energy my kisses :tender:

and I just loooooooooved reading about Windy and you :wub: She sounded like a very special girl. First dog is always special, at least to me! Sometimes, I just wish that I can get one chance, just one, to be able to hug my Melon and tell her "Thank You" for helping me become who I am today: a dog lover -- maybe a bit crazy about loving these innocent creatures:blush: but I am way so much better than how I used to be before Melon joined the family: scared from all dogs - Melon changed that in me....to the better :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Well, Kat- I think you know where I stand!! I cannot say enough good things about the Havanese breed. they are the sweetest, most adorable, easy going dogs.:wub::wub:
> They are also fun, playful, generally quiet, and sturdy. Many like agility, and all well bred Havs are outgoing and did I mention SWEET!!:wub::wub:
> They come in any and all color combinations and just when you think you know what color they are going to be-their color changes!!
> 
> ...


Jocelyn, I am loving your chocolate girl :wub: and awwwwwwh Brandy is sooo cute too. I didn't know that a Hav pup recently joined your family (your mum's dog)...congrats:aktion033::wub:

Yeah! I plan to meat and speak to some breeders in Germany about chocolate Hav (when I go to the show)

Thanks for the feedback 

Kat


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't know if you made a choice already, but I read this article today and it made me think of this thread. I thought you might enjoy it, so:

http://www.onlinedigitalpubs.com/publication/?i=46844&p=257

It's an article called 'Toys Need a Job 2' in the September 2010 issue of The Canine Chronicle. You probably already know as much from the research you've done on the breeds you like, but it will make you feel good about the effort you put into stimulating your dogs if nothing else. (It may steer you away from shih tzus too though!)

I downloaded the PDF of the magazine since I found the online viewer version a bit buggy. If you have trouble with it too, just click the PDF button in the top right to download it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Aarianne said:


> I don't know if you made a choice already, but I read this article today and it made me think of this thread. I thought you might enjoy it, so:
> 
> http://www.onlinedigitalpubs.com/publication/?i=46844&p=257
> 
> ...


thank you so much for this very very very interesting article!!! I took a look at the title and the page. I will download it coz I agree with you, it is a bit annoying to my eyes to read (but maybe it is also because it is very late at night where I am now - my eyes are a bit tired). 

I ALWAYS thought that our little fluffs LOVE to work with you. My two enjoy to learn and please. I enjoy it so much when they join me in being active. They totally LOVE it. 

I want for my 3rd fluff to be super energetic and also love to keep his/her brain busy in order to keep up with me 

Yes, I made up my mind for the breed other than the maltese, but we just have to wait and see how will it go with breeders/availability and all.

Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha and this is TOTALLY MY SNOWY: "fine little athlete that need a serious job to do"  <-- quoted from article 

Crystal is a bit different. She copies what Snowy does most of the time, but you can still sense the differences among them. She is my princess who I LOVE SO MUCH!!! 

I love the fact that I have two different in personalities malts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I see a lot of Papillons at agility trials, and they do very well. If I were to take in another breed, it would be a toy poodle. I had one for 15 years, and she was everything you said you wanted in another dog.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so which other breed did u choose??


----------

